# Format in Textbox



## Vierkant (27. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute ich habe eine kleine Zeitberechnung erstellt! Ergebniss dieser Berechnung sieht so aus:
Er soll mir nach Button klick die neue Zeit im Format (HH:MM:SS) in Textbox3 schreiben
Leider schreibt er mir das gesammte Datum rein will aber nur die Uhrzeit.
Mein Bisheriger Code:
	
	
	



```
Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click

        Dim dt As DateTime
        If DateTime.TryParse(TextBox1.Text, dt) Then

            TextBox3.Text = dt.AddMinutes(TextBox2.Text)

        Else
            MsgBox("Datum ungültig!")

        End If

    End Sub
```
könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?
Danke im Vorraus
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## wincnc (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Das kannst Du mit der ToString Methode formatieren.

```
Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim dt As DateTime
        If DateTime.TryParse(TextBox1.Text, dt) Then
            TextBox3.Text = dt.AddMinutes(TextBox2.Text).ToString("HH:mm:ss")
        Else
            MsgBox("Datum ungültig!")
        End If
    End Sub
```


----------



## Vierkant (27. Januar 2008)

Super Danke vielmals !!


----------

